# [APPS][4.2] Latest apps from 4.2



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

Here I am going to list all the latest 4.2 apps all in one place. All zips are flashable.

*Latest 4.2 keyboard:*

Download

Looks to be the final version or near final. Looks like the one in the video..

*Latest 4.2 Camera and Gallery:*

Download

*Latest 4.2 gmail:*

Download

Enable pinch to zoom in settings.

*Latest 4.2 Clock:*

Download


----------



## ras0787 (Jun 9, 2011)

Awesome. Thanks!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Clock force closes when I try to add an alarm. Yes, I removed old clock first , then flashed and wiped cache. Anyone else run into this?
On AOKP M1


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

BootAnimator said:


> Clock force closes when I try to add an alarm. Yes, I removed old clock first , then flashed and wiped cache. Anyone else run into this?
> On AOKP M1


Nope, works fine for me. I didn't remove or anything, just flashed on top of old version.


----------



## jmart518 (Dec 31, 2011)

BootAnimator said:


> Clock force closes when I try to add an alarm. Yes, I removed old clock first , then flashed and wiped cache. Anyone else run into this?
> On AOKP M1


Go into settings/apps "all" and clear data for Clock, may need to reboot after.

PS: You will know it is working correctly when you first go into alarms and see the two default alarms already populating the list


----------



## bobbychong (Jan 21, 2012)

Pinch to zoom seems to not be working for me..anyone having this problem?


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

bobbychong said:


> Pinch to zoom seems to not be working for me..anyone having this problem?


You have to enable it in general settings in gmail.


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

bobbychong said:


> Enable pinch to zoom in settings.


----------



## bobbychong (Jan 21, 2012)

ahhahaha found it thanks


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

jmart518 said:


> Go into settings/apps "all" and clear data for Clock, may need to reboot after.
> 
> PS: You will know it is working correctly when you first go into alarms and see the two default alarms already populating the list


Genius! Thank you. I feel like a n00b for not thinking to do this first!


----------



## samthe2can (May 7, 2012)

The suggestions on the keyboard aren't working for me, looks like its sized wrong or something


----------



## juniorsgv (Jul 11, 2012)

ya clock isn't isn't working =/
tried like other person. just flashed over.
no what do i do. just force closes. tried the clear in settings, reboot. same error.


----------



## Neejay (Jun 27, 2011)

Yep, Clock isn't working for me. I've also tried clearing settings + rebooting and I also disabled/enabled the built-in clock (CM10) to see if it made a difference and it didn't.

EDIT: I meant clock works, but I can't create alarms.


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

juniorsgv said:


> Yep, Clock isn't working for me. I've also tried clearing settings + rebooting and I also disabled/enabled the built-in clock (CM10) to see if it made a difference and it didn't.
> 
> EDIT: I meant clock works, but I can't create alarms.


You have to delete/rename the old clock. Apk names are different than the ones in Gapps. Flashing over won't do that.


----------



## joshuauy (Jun 30, 2011)

Is the HDR feature in the camera showing up for anyone?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Howie Dub (Dec 30, 2011)

For those having issues with the clock, here's what worked for me. Rename the old clock clock.apk.bak in root/file explorer. Reboot into recovery and flash (or reflash) clock zip. Alarm should be working then.


----------



## impulse101 (May 11, 2012)

Also if you are using aokp rename the new clock to deskclock.apk and open up all apps and delete data for deskclock and then forcestop it, alarms should now work

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 10.1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zlatty (Dec 22, 2011)

If you have problems with the clock app not working, clear the cache and data locally

http://i.imgur.com/ljxXA.jpg -> http://i.imgur.com/d7Klx.jpg -> http://i.imgur.com/rGwAe.jpg


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

impulse101 said:


> Also if you are using aokp rename the new clock to deskclock.apk and open up all apps and delete data for deskclock and then forcestop it, alarms should now work
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Tab 10.1 using Tapatalk 2


This worked for me on cm10.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scooter70 (Jun 10, 2011)

Zlatty said:


> If you have problems with the clock app not working, clear the cache and data locally
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/ljxXA.jpg -> http://i.imgur.com/d7Klx.jpg -> http://i.imgur.com/rGwAe.jpg


Thanks, that worked great. I have the 4.2 Camera (though not the version in this thread.. I got it from Android Police yesterday), Clock, and Gmail all working.

I'm running AOKP Milestone1 on my VZW GNex.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

I still get FCs when I start the countdown timer and hit the home button. Seems to still run in the background, but it always pops up FC when I go back to homescreen (only when countdown is running).


----------



## BFeezy (Mar 1, 2012)

Everything works for me but I'm getting random gallery force closes and when I go to view a picture there are 2 com.android.gallery3d choices.


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

BFeezy said:


> Everything works for me but I'm getting random gallery force closes and when I go to view a picture there are 2 com.android.gallery3d choices.


 that is because you have two gallery apps. You can disable/freeze/uninstall the old one. Haven't seen the force closes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> I still get FCs when I start the countdown timer and hit the home button. Seems to still run in the background, but it always pops up FC when I go back to homescreen (only when countdown is running).


same here. No biggie though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

If the new Clock is named DeskClock.apk I've noticed that the onclick on the time in the status bar does pull up the new alarm clocks. I also have the old app disabled.

Winner, is it worth renaming the apk's in the zip files to their AOSP names so they overwrite the AOSP version? It may make things smoother for just flashing over the old ones.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> I still get FCs when I start the countdown timer and hit the home button. Seems to still run in the background, but it always pops up FC when I go back to homescreen (only when countdown is running).


Same.


----------



## privy (Apr 9, 2012)

So what am I doing wrong to get the camera to work? I changed the name of Gallery2.apk to Gallery2.apk . bar and cleared data for the gallery and then flashed the camera zip and nothing happens. Any insight?


----------



## jasondowning85 (Dec 20, 2011)

privy said:


> So what am I doing wrong to get the camera to work? I changed the name of Gallery2.apk to Gallery2.apk . bar and cleared data for the gallery and then flashed the camera zip and nothing happens. Any insight?


you shouldn't be having any problems... try removing gallery2.apk completely, reflash... wipe cache and see if it shows up


----------



## privy (Apr 9, 2012)

jasondowning85 said:


> you shouldn't be having any problems... try removing gallery2.apk completely, reflash... wipe cache and see if it shows up


So just deleted it and flashed and still same old camera. Is there anything else I have to do? There's still a gallery file. Also when I added the screen shot it looks like I have two galleries to choose from and one looks like the new one


----------



## jasondowning85 (Dec 20, 2011)

privy said:


> So just deleted it and flashed and still same old camera. Is there anything else I have to do? There's still a gallery file. Also when I added the screen shot it looks like I have two galleries to choose from and one looks like the new one


ya... what's the galaxy4.apk? Get rid of that and you should be good to go. I only have gallerygoogle.apk... When I flashed it the first time, I had both. Weird that it acts differently for different people.


----------



## privy (Apr 9, 2012)

jasondowning85 said:


> ya... what's the galaxy4.apk? Get rid of that and you should be good to go. I only have gallerygoogle.apk... When I flashed it the first time, I had both. Weird that it acts differently for different people.


Deleted it and still a no go. Still the old camera and it all works the same. Kinda confusing


----------



## kevmueller (Jun 16, 2011)

privy said:


> Deleted it and still a no go. Still the old camera and it all works the same. Kinda confusing


What ROM are you on?


----------



## privy (Apr 9, 2012)

kevmueller said:


> What ROM are you on?


Xenonhd.


----------



## kevmueller (Jun 16, 2011)

OK, I am on MIUI and I have the Galaxy4.apk. When I installed the new camera it kept the old one that came with the ROM as well. However there was a new camera app that once I used that one gave me the new camera (so they are actually both installed).


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

jasondowning85 said:


> ya... what's the galaxy4.apk? Get rid of that and you should be good to go. I only have gallerygoogle.apk... When I flashed it the first time, I had both. Weird that it acts differently for different people.


galaxy4.apk is Live Wallpaper. gallery2.apk is AOSP. gallerygoogle.apk is Google's closed source gallery/camera with Picassa Sync. Goo's gapps don't include a gallery. Formula's may but read his thread if you're unsure. If you flash the camera from this thread you'd have gallerygoogle which should overwrite the old one.


----------



## juniorsgv (Jul 11, 2012)

lol i give up. on clock not working.

downloaded root explorer. i don't see old clock.apk
just new deskclock apk.
tried clear date/cache, force stop, reflash. no luck.

can't wait til google pushes 4.2 for devs to port over. so much easier as a newbie to just flash everything as a whole.


----------



## privy (Apr 9, 2012)

kevmueller said:


> OK, I am on MIUI and I have the Galaxy4.apk. When I installed the new camera it kept the old one that came with the ROM as well. However there was a new camera app that once I used that one gave me the new camera (so they are actually both installed).


Well dang. Thanks for that I was just being dumb and using the old camera and didn't see the other icons for the new camera or gallery. Do I need the gallery or galaxy4 apks?


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

privy said:


> Well dang. Thanks for that I was just being dumb and using the old camera and didn't see the other icons for the new camera or gallery. Do I need the gallery or galaxy4 apks?


You shouldn't need gallery2 unless you need the feature from it. I actually just disabled gallery2 so it will stay disabled with updates. Galaxy4 is just the space live wallpaper. It can be removed if you don't use it but won't make a difference.


----------



## jadsru1 (Sep 22, 2011)

on jelly belly, gmail 4.2 flash doesnt work for me. Im still at gmail 4.1.2.


----------



## BFeezy (Mar 1, 2012)

jasondowning85 said:


> you shouldn't be having any problems... try removing gallery2.apk completely, reflash... wipe cache and see if it shows up


This worked for me.


----------



## Teksu (Aug 23, 2011)

Alarms wouldnt work in the 4.2 clock for me until i renamed/removed the original deskclock.apk, not even disableing the app in settings/apps/all helped, had to rename it to deskclock.bak then the new one worked great.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Ok guys I already have the camera and I don't want the clock. I want the keyboard and the Gmail. I'm using root explorer so what exactly do I rename? 1st) for the keyboard I see LatinIME.apk and latinimeDictionary.apk. do I rename both or one-or-the-other? 2) I can't even find Gmail in system/app. If someone could throw me a heads up that would be super cool.

I don't need no stinking signature


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

sk3litor said:


> Ok guys I already have the camera and I don't want the clock. I want the keyboard and the Gmail. I'm using root explorer so what exactly do I rename? 1st) for the keyboard I see LatinIME.apk and latinimeDictionary.apk. do I rename both or one-or-the-other? 2) I can't even find Gmail in system/app. If someone could throw me a heads up that would be super cool.
> 
> I don't need no stinking signature


Not sure about the keyboard. The gmail apk is under data then apps.


----------



## flomaster (Mar 18, 2012)

sk3litor said:


> Ok guys I already have the camera and I don't want the clock. I want the keyboard and the Gmail. I'm using root explorer so what exactly do I rename? 1st) for the keyboard I see LatinIME.apk and latinimeDictionary.apk. do I rename both or one-or-the-other? 2) I can't even find Gmail in system/app. If someone could throw me a heads up that would be super cool.
> 
> I don't need no stinking signature


uninstall gmail, and do nothing for the keyboard it should install along side your stock keyboard just go into language settings and select it

Sent from a Galaxy Nexus far far away via Tapacrap


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Simple enough. Thanks guys. Working great. I LOVE MY GNEX woot woot

I don't need no stinking signature


----------



## scram (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for these 4.2 mods. Working well, thanks much!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## quickstang (Feb 6, 2012)

I actually found my Swype beta keyboard to be better. I like the layout because you've got qwerty and then the numbers as well as symbols above the letters. It's much easier to use in my opinion. You don't have to jump as many hoops to get the layout.

Sent from my 4.1.2 JB Beast
I can killz iPhone?


----------



## Pleirosei (Jul 8, 2011)

samthe2can said:


> The suggestions on the keyboard aren't working for me, looks like its sized wrong or something


It's because you are using a cm10 theme that doesn't support the keyboard. I had this exact same issue using Elegant Blue theme. I just updated to the one in the playstore, will see if its different. Chances are, that's where your issue is. Change to the default system/ui theme and it will look fine I'm sure.


----------



## flomaster (Mar 18, 2012)

quickstang said:


> I actually found my Swype beta keyboard to be better. I like the layout because you've got qwerty and then the numbers as well as symbols above the letters. It's much easier to use in my opinion. You don't have to jump as many hoops to get the layout.
> 
> Sent from my 4.1.2 JB Beast
> I can killz iPhone?


there are some things in liked about swype but over all the 4.2 keyboard is better. plus the voice to talk microphone is way better than swypes

Sent from a Galaxy Nexus far far away via Tapacrap


----------



## Shiftyshadee (Jun 7, 2011)

kevmueller said:


> OK, I am on MIUI and I have the Galaxy4.apk. When I installed the new camera it kept the old one that came with the ROM as well. However there was a new camera app that once I used that one gave me the new camera (so they are actually both installed).


On MIUI you'll need to delete or rename LegacyCamera.apk . At least on MIUI.us 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Briankbl (Jun 24, 2012)

flomaster said:


> there are some things in liked about swype but over all the 4.2 keyboard is better. plus the voice to talk microphone is way better than swypes
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy Nexus far far away via Tapacrap


I have to whole heartedly disagree. Dragon Dictation, used in Swype, is the best voice recognition out there.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running Liquidsmooth JB v2.0 RC5!


----------



## Scallywag1 (Jun 16, 2011)

Briankbl said:


> I have to whole heartedly disagree. Dragon Dictation, used in Swype, is the best voice recognition out there.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running Liquidsmooth JB v2.0 RC5!


I would disagree with you. I have tested both numerous times using the same words and while it was close the android one was better in most ways.


----------



## flomaster (Mar 18, 2012)

Briankbl said:


> I have to whole heartedly disagree. Dragon Dictation, used in Swype, is the best voice recognition out there.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running Liquidsmooth JB v2.0 RC5!


Google voice to text doesn't time out like Swype does. Plus the actual keyboard seems like its bigger and easier to type on 
Sent from a Galaxy Nexus far far away via Tapacrap


----------



## Briankbl (Jun 24, 2012)

flomaster said:


> Google voice to text doesn't time out like Swype does. Plus the actual keyboard seems like its bigger and easier to type on
> Sent from a Galaxy Nexus far far away via Tapacrap


 I'm speaking of just the accuracy of the voice recognition.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running Liquidsmooth JB v2.0 RC5!


----------



## Briankbl (Jun 24, 2012)

Scallywag1 said:


> I would disagree with you. I have tested both numerous times using the same words and while it was close the android one was better in most ways.


 I've tested both numerous times as well, and Dragon Dictation has always been more accurate. We shall agree to disagree lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running Liquidsmooth JB v2.0 RC5!


----------



## skyyaa (Aug 7, 2011)

Will the keyboard work for the Nexus 7 too?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## plutonium0587 (Aug 25, 2011)

Crop keeps FCing in new gallery. Anyone else have problems?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

How can I get the photosphere view to work in the gallery when tapping the icon in the picture view?


----------



## flomaster (Mar 18, 2012)

silentmage said:


> How can I get the photosphere view to work in the gallery when tapping the icon in the picture view?


 what exactly are you trying to get to work the photosphere does 2 things it will let you tap the image and view it left right up and down, or if you've taken enough pictures a can render a little mini planet.

Sent from a Galaxy Nexus far far away via Tapacrap


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

flomaster said:


> what exactly are you trying to get to work the photosphere does 2 things it will let you tap the image and view it left right up and down, or if you've taken enough pictures a can render a little mini planet.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy Nexus far far away via Tapacrap


When I tap the sphere icon nothing happens at all. I read that a gsmgoogle. Apk is needed for that to work?


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

silentmage said:


> When I tap the sphere icon nothing happens at all. I read that a gsmgoogle. Apk is needed for that to work?


This feature was broken In some of the new cameras that first leaked. Delete the one you have now and flash this one

http://db.tt/YlL3SKig


----------



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

Anyone else seeing this glitch? I took a screenshot... notice how the stopwatch timer is on top of the icon.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Mine does that as well. Source will be out soon enough and all these glitches will be worked out


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

Barf said:


> This feature was broken In some of the new cameras that first leaked. Delete the one you have now and flash this one
> 
> http://db.tt/YlL3SKig


Exactly what I needed! Many thanks to you


----------



## User_Error (May 10, 2012)

For some reason in the camera in photosphere mode the center button that you use to stop taking pictures is hidden below the softkeys (nav bar).

Running Paranoid-Android v2.53 and it may just be an issue with that rom in particular, but this is the first time I have seen something open below the nav bar. Very strange.

For now I just made the nav bar very short and put it in tablet mode so I can click the center of it without hitting any of the nav buttons - so even though I cannot see the button, I can still click it. Works but is very odd.

I get maybe 75% of the button visible in regular camera mode on this new camera..

Any ideas on what could be causing this, &/or what could be done about it?

Also: Thnx to the OP for putting these up for us!

just thought, its P.A. .. So I can start with trying to change the way the app scales and see if there is something I can do there - though that still makes no sense as to why its hiding under the nav bar.. but who knows - scaling it up should make the button big enough to show from behind the nav bar so... meh


----------



## rooted (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks Tyler.

For those who have an issue with the camera not showing up after flashing you must understand there generally will be two camera applications and two gallery applications. The 4.2 camera has a different icon so make certain your not attempting to use your old launcher icon, open the app drawer and look for the new camera icon.


----------



## joshuauy (Jun 30, 2011)

Does anyone's camera have the HDR mode showing?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## flomaster (Mar 18, 2012)

joshuauy said:


> Does anyone's camera have the HDR mode showing?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


my camera version does not have HDR option

Sent from a Galaxy Nexus far far away via Tapacrap


----------



## flomaster (Mar 18, 2012)

In Love this app

Sent from a Galaxy Nexus far far away via Tapacrap


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Didn't download the aosp keyboard, but everything's working just fine on my GS3  Used Barf's camera


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

spaz what link


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

jacko1 said:


> This feature was broken In some of the new cameras that first leaked. Delete the one you have now and flash this one
> 
> http://db.tt/YlL3SKig


----------



## joshuauy (Jun 30, 2011)

Does this one fix HDR?

Photosphere is working on the one from winner in the op (at least for me, anyway).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh, no HDR. Probably have to wait for source.


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

Heads up for those using the new clock app. The alarm has changed so that instead of getting the normal snooze and dismiss it looks like the lockscreen right. Swipe left to snooze, and right to dismiss.

I was almost late to work because of it. I thought I was unlocking my phone and dismissed the alarm. Good thing I set a scheduled text to myself to make sure I was up, haha


----------



## GhostWolfXIII (Aug 25, 2012)

For those who may still have issues with the alarm clock; one of my clocks was called deskclock.apk and the other was deskclockgoogle.apk I had to rename deskclock.apk to deskclock.apk.bak and the newer one to deskclock.apk. Finally, I had to go in and clear the data. No removing old clock and then flashing. Running JellyBelly 9.3. Hope this will clear up any stragglers.


----------



## beachbumdeac (Jan 15, 2012)

I have nothing to say except good LORD do I love Photosphere. I haven't loved a feature on a smartphone this much in a long, long time. It is so freaking cool.


----------



## jboonstra90 (Jun 2, 2012)

I love the camera and gallery app!

At first I had a little problem, I checked the app drawer after flashing and saw there were two camera and gallery apps. I solved this problem by deleting the gallery2.apk file from the /system root/system/app folder after flasing. (I now have both Galaxy4.apk and GalleryGoogle.apk and everything except HDR works fine)

I'm on AOKP JB Milestone 1 for those interested..


----------



## cornelious1212 (Nov 29, 2011)

Getting constant FC's on alarm in the new clock. Can't even get to the screen to set an alarm. Immediate FC when I tap alarm. 
** disregard. I'm an idiot who can't read 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

cornelious1212 said:


> Getting constant FC's on alarm in the new clock. Can't even get to the screen to set an alarm. Immediate FC when I tap alarm.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


You try clearing cache/data under manage apps?


----------



## cornelious1212 (Nov 29, 2011)

Just saw that like the second post and all is good. Thanks for the reply.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joshuauy (Jun 30, 2011)

Barf said:


> Oh, no HDR. Probably have to wait for source.


thanks for the response.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CPCookieMan (Aug 28, 2011)

Works great, will hold me off until source drops for 4.2


----------



## SplicedX (Jun 15, 2011)

i flashed the camera just fine and it works great, but when I flashed the 4.2 Gmail, it didn't take for whatever reason. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

SplicedX said:


> i flashed the camera just fine and it works great, but when I flashed the 4.2 Gmail, it didn't take for whatever reason. Anyone have any ideas?


 what tells you it didn't take?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SplicedX (Jun 15, 2011)

tiny4579 said:


> what tells you it didn't take?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


the Gmail version is still 4.1.2 and not 4.2. Also, there is no option in settings for pinch to zoom.


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

SplicedX said:


> the Gmail version is still 4.1.2 and not 4.2. Also, there is no option in settings for pinch to zoom.


Fair enough. I flashed mine from 4.1.2 and I believe my gapps didn't include 4.2. You didn't flash any gapps after did you?


----------



## SplicedX (Jun 15, 2011)

tiny4579 said:


> Fair enough. I flashed mine from 4.1.2 and I believe my gapps didn't include 4.2. You didn't flash any gapps after did you?


i got it fixed. for some reason, I had to manually delete the old Gmail and then flash the 4.2 zip.


----------



## js1n3m (Nov 21, 2011)

OP, please add these to the OP.

4.2 Wallet: http://d-h.st/DSY
4.2 Gapps: http://d-h.st/wBX

Source: http://www.engadget.com/2012/11/06/android-4-2-core-apps-google-wallet-galaxy-nexus/?m=false


----------



## Deathshead (Aug 15, 2011)

Shes down captain! -

Any mirrors? Goo is boggged too.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Deathshead said:


> Shes down captain! -
> 
> Any mirrors? Goo is boggged too.


working again. i think devhost is just getting beat up, so if it doesn't work, try again in a few


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

Does the latest Google Wallet work with toro? Anyone confirm?


----------



## vhgomez36 (Nov 15, 2011)

rester555 said:


> Does the latest Google Wallet work with toro? Anyone confirm?


Yes Sir. I have it working.


----------



## EvoXR1 (Jan 8, 2012)

after flashing the package, it took away my options to quick reply or call ball on the pull down screen when i receive a text..

any ideas on how to fix it??

running aokp jb milestone 1


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

EvoXR1 said:


> after flashing the package, it took away my options to quick reply or call ball on the pull down screen when i receive a text..
> 
> any ideas on how to fix it??
> 
> running aokp jb milestone 1


What package? None of the files listed in the OP include anything related to MMS so your functionality would not be affected by these.

The easiest fix would be to flash your ROM again and gapps since you're running AOKP.

Oh wait, AOKP is on milestone now for jellybean? I've been using CM10 but didn't know AOKP hit the milestone mark.


----------



## destinydmm (Jun 25, 2011)

Is the gmail different from the one that had previously leaked?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)

destinydmm said:


> Is the gmail different from the one that had previously leaked?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


not as far as i can tell...


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

destinydmm said:


> Is the gmail different from the one that had previously leaked?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Its a updated version. It doesn't have the 4.2-### anymore its just says 4.2 now. Probably a few minor fixes.


----------



## rooted (Oct 27, 2011)

winner00 said:


> Its a updated version. It doesn't have the 4.2-### anymore its just says 4.2 now. Probably a few minor fixes.


Seems to me 4.2-478 would be the later version, but who knows.


----------

